# Cuddle or not



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

My friends wife likes to have a cuddle when she meets people she knows i am talking about full wrap around cuddle for some time a minute plus even when her husband is present i refuse by saying i am not into it as i see dangers around the corner or am i old fashioned


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't believe in having long hugs with people who are not my partner or relative. It's not appropriate IMO.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

frank29 said:


> My friends wife likes to have a cuddle when she meets people she knows i am talking about full wrap around cuddle for some time a minute plus even when her husband is present i refuse by saying i am not into it as i see dangers around the corner or am i old fashioned


It depends how she was raised. Families that like to cuddle, well, their members do like to cuddle. 

Some don't. 

You refuse what? To cuddle her? Sounds like your family didn't cuddle.

There might be problems ahead, but then, maybe not. And maybe not the problems you envisage.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I would be very uncomfortable with this personally. All of my friends know that is it very rare to get a hug out of me, they have to be almost dying for me to feel the need to hug them.
Maybe a quick hug for close friends. If you are uncomfortable with hugging the friend's wife I think it is fine to refuse politely.


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi I have a friend who wraps herself around you but in a totally different way i just see dangers of it going to far


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

My friends and I kiss and hug hello and goodbye and the hubby's get a peck on the cheek too. We are all comfortable with that. 
No lingering hugs and kisses though!
Although one of my friends hubby's is very touchy feely. Get into a clinch with him and your lucky to get out alive!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

There's a girl who frequents my local. Whenever I am there (diet coke these days as trying to get in shape) she gives me a big hug and a peck sometimes when either of us leave. She even does this if we meet up outside.
I've never noticed her do this to anybody else.
She is late 20's/30 ish and I am 55 and not terribly good looking so can't see what the attraction might be.

We do have mutual friends of my age so it is possible that she feels we are good friends by association.
I am too polite to tell her I am uncomfortable plus if she is only being 'mates by association' it could be embarrasing to mention it.
One thing I have noticed, she never does it when Mrs Wysh is around.
I have spoken to Mrs Wysh about it and she thinks that so long as it is merely a peck on the cheek and a hug she is being friendly. She also says to watch out for me being hit on as I can be a bit naive about these things.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

When I was younger, we went to a very friendly church. The greeters ALWAYS hugged those who were receptive. SOME hugged my dad. Those were the ladies who viewed him as a son, and us girls as granddaughters. That said, they didn't "cuddle". And yes, my family likes giving extended hugs to each other...mom, dad, sisters, and our kids. If someone tried to hug me like that, I would find it weird. And I would decline as well.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

There are hugs and then there are hugs.



> full wrap around cuddle for some time a minute plus


That's enough time to make out...


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

costa200 said:


> There are hugs and then there are hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough time to make out...


Yeah. That would feel wierd even with family members!

I hug my daughter for that long - my boys are too grown up for it. But other than daughter and wife, no, wouldn't hug anyone like that. And I'm a tactile person who likes hugs. But not for more than a second, with non-family members.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm Southern. We tend to be huggers. To the point that no one thinks it odd to hug co-workers or even business associates you've known for years. I greet all of my close friends and their spouses with a hug and a peck on the cheek. 

But a minute-plus cuddle just sounds a little creepy.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't mind an occasional hug but do you realize how long a minute really is? Plus, I hate hugging people (or shaking their hands) and being stuck with their perfume or cologne on me all day. Also, what if she's really attractive and I get a woody? Can you say embarrassing?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

okay that's not normal. I cuddle with someone I am about to have sex with, someone I potentially want to have sex with, and my mother which stopped when I started becoming a teenager. 
So yes if you see a woman wrapped around another man it the man falls into one of the first two categories above. Otherwise get her into a councilor asap and figure out why she has attachment issues.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Does it look like this?








or this









A is okay. B....yeah....AWKWARD!!!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Hugs with friend's wife or a friend of the opposite sex, hands on shoulder quick shoulder to shoulder and a kiss on the cheek and release.

All of 5 seconds at the most.

The only times there are long hugs are due to loss of someone special or a pet through death, breakup, etc...


----------

